# iPhone alternatives to Mystro driver



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Since it doesn't look like Mystro Driver will be getting a IOS app anytime soon, does anyone know of any similar apps for iphone?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Nobody does; there isn't one. iOS locks down apps very tightly and although mystro claims they are "working hard" on an iOS version, I'm not even sure it's an achievable task with things are they currently are with the operating system.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I tried Mystro on my android and it was totally not worth it, so I can't imagine an iPhone app will be any better.


----------

